# Problema con un amplificador de guitarra



## Toneti (Jun 5, 2005)

Muy buenas. tengo un amplificador  de guitarra, pero yo lo quiero conectar a una mesa de mezcla por que me hacer falta. El amplificador tiene clavijas gordas, pero la mesa las tiene pequeñas, hay alguna posibilidad de poder conectar la mesa a este tipo de amplificador?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 6, 2005)

El problema que tienes es que la salida del amplificador de guitarra es una salida balanceada y la entrada del mezclador es desbalanceada. Para solucionar ese problema debes utilizar un acondicionador de señal que consigues en tiendas donde vendad equipos especializados de audio, o simplemente hacer un circuito como el propuesto en este enlace:

http://www.video-computer.com/mezclador a camara.htm

Para conocer sobre señales de audio balanceadas y desbalanceadas sigue este enlace:

http://www.video-computer.com/balanceado.htm


----------



## Toneti (Jun 6, 2005)

Muchas gracias Li-ion me has sacado de un apuro!! muchísimas gracias de verdad.

hasta otra!!


----------

